# The ride-sharing service says its median driver makes close to six figures.



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

*http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...mpany_says_its_drivers_make_great.single.html*
*

The ride-sharing service says its median driver makes close to six figures. But the math just doesn't add up.*
By Alison Griswold


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably true. Some of the posters on this site have suggested that only the disgruntled drivers have the time and motivation to post on this site. All $90K drivers are too busy and content to bother posting here. Interesting that nobody actually met one of those Unicorns.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Noone ever meets them because they spend 120 hours per week in their car.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

One of the reasons I decided to go with uber, is that I what many of you think of as an amateur driver, even though I spent 9 months long hauling a big rig, is I am retired now, and my retirement income covers my bills. Anything I earn with uber is gravy. That is why I work 4 days a week, daytime only. I am content with the mileage rates now, and suspect that even if they lower them, I am having such a great time with most of the passengers and live near such a great city that I would not be hurt as badly as some of the other drivers. We have year round tourism, Boeing, Medical University and a ton of Attorneys. I consider myself very very fortunate. I hear some complaints from others, and understand they must meet household expenses every day, so this is serious business to them. I work to keep active. I provide bottled water and a treat tray with gum, combs, hard sugarless candy, Kleenex, hand sanitizer, etc. I wear a suit and vest and open doors for the women. They love being pampered. Tips are not expected, but they come. I explain they are not required, but they insist. Good fortune to all of you who are hard working at this business. uber still is growing as will their business model. Lets hope they win in court. We are riding a technology wave and every new idea needs time to shake out.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally the median driver that gets paid in 6 figure rat pellets but is to lazy and stupid to care about the destroyed middle class in there wake....

Its people just like you that were asleep at the helm while America started to list in international waters

But are the first ones to go for the life boats

Die


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

The sophisticated upper middle-class media is waking to the reality of Uber at an intentionally glacial pace...
Don’t read Slate, they hate the poor because the poor have bad taste in novels and wallpaper. Contrarians-for-profit with their heads up their asses.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> One of the reasons I decided to go with uber, is that I what many of you think of as an amateur driver, even though I spent 9 months long hauling a big rig, is I am retired now, and my retirement income covers my bills. Anything I earn with uber is gravy. That is why I work 4 days a week, daytime only. I am content with the mileage rates now, and suspect that even if they lower them, I am having such a great time with most of the passengers and live near such a great city that I would not be hurt as badly as some of the other drivers. We have year round tourism, Boeing, Medical University and a ton of Attorneys. I consider myself very very fortunate. I hear some complaints from others, and understand they must meet household expenses every day, so this is serious business to them. I work to keep active. I provide bottled water and a treat tray with gum, combs, hard sugarless candy, Kleenex, hand sanitizer, etc. I wear a suit and vest and open doors for the women. They love being pampered. Tips are not expected, but they come. I explain they are not required, but they insist. Good fortune to all of you who are hard working at this business. uber still is growing as will their business model. Lets hope they win in court. We are riding a technology wave and every new idea needs time to shake out.


Good to hear from you. If someone offers a tip if you don't need or want, possibly suggest that you don't need it but most Uber Drivers do so Thank You and please tip your next Uber Driver. 

Yes, absolutely this is an evolving new service but would be nice if Uber provided better compensation and not transfer so much risk on the driver "while it is taking time to shake out".

Edit after thinking about it: Do whatever you want and works for you. You're an independent contractor. As long as you are happy - good for you.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Probably true. Some of the posters on this site have suggested that only the disgruntled drivers have the time and motivation to post on this site. All $90K drivers are too busy and content to bother posting here. Interesting that nobody actually met one of those Unicorns.


Didn't some Uber Driver in Worcester meet an Uber Driver that make well over 90K per year. Oh, wait, that was an Uber Consultant and 4 Uber Suits. My bad


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Noone ever meets them because they spend 120 hours per week in their car.


lmao this right here ^^^ best stuff


----------

